# Building a Small Home Theather/Gaming Room



## Oligorio (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

Im a newbee in the world of home theater, but im a gaming and movies enthusiastic. I have always wanted to have my own HT but did not have de conditions($$$)

At the moment im planing to build myself a small HT/Gaming/Sports room and I would like to know where to find, and how to learn of what choices to make and what you suggest.

This is what i have in mind:

I would like a 100+ display, 7.1 a/v receiver set if possible, I rather have a framed screen than a pull/electrical screen.

Im on a thight budget, at the moment I have no more than US$3k, maybe is not enough to build something good, but im open to the posibility of building it on stages.

What kind of projector you suggest, in fact what kind of everything lol.

I uploaded a picture with the Actual Layout of the room, and what i have in mind. (ill have a ceiling height is 9.5 Feet, and I'm thinking of having the top of the screen at a maximum height of 9 feet, maybe 8.5.)


Here are are the links to the Screen, projector and AV receiver that I'm thinking on buying.

Screen: I Really want a 110 Display but I think it wont be suitable for the room.( I think wont have enough space for the speakers, so im thinking the 100 inch could be the way to go)

Screen: Elite Screens ER110WH1 Sable Fixed Frame (you can find it on amazon, i cannot post links at the moment, im a newbee )

The Projector: Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 3010e


The AV Receiver: Denon AVR-1912


What speakers do you suggest? I Had In mind the Onkyo SKS-HT870 Home Theater Speaker System

What kind of kit should I buy for the acoustics? (bass traps etc...)

if you think a should use another brand for the display,projector or AV Receiver please let me know (The AV receiver should be able to have at least 4HDMI inputs, for the PS3, CABLE, Media Player, PC)

I'm Planning on mount ceiling the projector, and for the speakers was thinking using the wall (satelites). 

I would place 3 speakers in 2 in the side of my viewing position and 2 just behind my viewing position.

I would like the Projector to be able to do 3D, since Technology goes so fast i'd like to be "updated" for some time lol.


PS: for the bass traps and acoustics should i buy a bundle? should I build it myself?

I really have this "great" for the decoration, I'm thinking of using movie posters, but as I've been reading posters behind glass wont be a good idea for the acoustics, do you know where i could get my posters prepared to do well in the room?

Thnx for your Help and sorry my ignorance and my english .


----------



## Oligorio (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

Im a newbee in the world of home theater, but im a gaming and movies enthusiastic. I have always wanted to have my own HT but did not have de conditions($$$)

At the moment im planing to build myself a small HT/Gaming/Sports room and I would like to know where to find, and how to learn of what choices to make and what you suggest.

This is what i have in mind:

I would like a 100+ display, 7.1 a/v receiver set if possible, I rather have a framed screen than a pull/electrical screen.

Im on a thight budget, at the moment I have no more than US$3k, maybe is not enough to build something good, but im open to the posibility of building it on stages.

What kind of projector you suggest, in fact what kind of everything lol.

I uploaded a picture with the Actual Layout of the room, and what i have in mind. (ill have a ceiling height is 9.5 Feet, and I'm thinking of having the top of the screen at a maximum height of 9 feet, maybe 8.5.)


Here are are the links to the Screen, projector and AV receiver that I'm thinking on buying.

Screen: I Really want a 110 Display but I think it wont be suitable for the room.( I think wont have enough space for the speakers, so im thinking the 100 inch could be the way to go)

Screen: Elite Screens ER110WH1 Sable Fixed Frame (you can find it on amazon, i cannot post links at the moment, im a newbee )

The Projector: Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 3010e


The AV Receiver: Denon AVR-1912


What speakers do you suggest? I Had In mind the Onkyo SKS-HT870 Home Theater Speaker System

What kind of kit should I buy for the acoustics? (bass traps etc...)

if you think a should use another brand for the display,projector or AV Receiver please let me know (The AV receiver should be able to have at least 4HDMI inputs, for the PS3, CABLE, Media Player, PC)

I'm Planning on mount ceiling the projector, and for the speakers was thinking using the wall (satelites). 

I would place 3 speakers in 2 in the side of my viewing position and 2 just behind my viewing position.

I would like the Projector to be able to do 3D, since Technology goes so fast i'd like to be "updated" for some time lol.


PS: for the bass traps and acoustics should i buy a bundle? should I build it myself?

I really have this "great" for the decoration, I'm thinking of using movie posters, but as I've been reading posters behind glass wont be a good idea for the acoustics, do you know where i could get my posters prepared to do well in the room?

Thnx for your Help and sorry my ignorance and my english .


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!! A quick question, by "for the speakers was thinking using the wall" did you mean _IN-walls_ or bookshelf speakers _ON_ the wall? Sorry if I missed something, but I want to be sure. It makes a big difference as far as what would be recommended.


----------



## Oligorio (Mar 29, 2012)

mmm, I was thinking the ones that you screw to the wall with a mount.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

So you'll need something fairly small and NOT rear ported. There are a lot of options; let me look around and perhaps someone else will chime-in with a recommendation or two.

You may want to read this: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ounces-2-new-receivers-tx-nr717-tx-nr818.html

and take a look here at subwoofer, too. I didn't see one on your list (sorry if I missed it), and I consider a subwoofer a "must-have" for home theater. :hsd: Considering you seem to be looking at quality stuff, check-out the Epic and SVS subs. Emotiva has subs and speakers, too (as well as other companies).

http://www.epiksubwoofers.com/

http://www.svsound.com/?utm_source=HTS&utm_medium=bnr&utm_content=120x35&utm_campaign=logo

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/speakers

http://shop.emotiva.com/products/xref12


----------

